# [compiz] mplayer refuse le fullscreen (résolu)

## Poussin

Salut à vous,

Premier topic d'une petite série consacré à mes soucis sous compiz, que je reporte depuis un bout de temps mainteant.

Un problème survient avec mplayer. Quand je veux passer une video en fullscreen, il arrive fréquemment que j'obtienne un bel écran noir (le son étant tout de même joué). Si je repasse en fenêtre, la vidéo réapparait sans problème. Mplayer (avec -v) me crache un

```

X11 error: BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)0.4% 5 0 

Type: 0, display: 0x2124c20, resourceid: 169, serial: 9f

```

La solution de passer sur -vo x11 ne me plait pas trop je dois avouer. Je voudrais surtout comprendre pourquoi ça me fait ça.

La carte est une nvidia

```
01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV43 [GeForce 6600 GT] (rev a2)
```

Et tourne avec les drivers propio (bouhouhou je sais)

mplayer:

```

     Installed versions:  1.0_rc4_p20091026-r1{tbz2}(01:30:14 AM 07/06/2010)(3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac alsa ass cddb cdio dirac dts dv dvd dvdnav enca encode faac faad gif iconv ipv6 jpeg kernel_linux live mad mmx mmxext mng mp3 network opengl osdmenu png quicktime rar real rtc samba schroedinger sdl shm speex sse sse2 theora toolame tremor truetype twolame unicode video_cards_nvidia vorbis x264 xinerama xscreensaver xv xvid -aalib -altivec -amr -bidi -bindist -bl -bs2b -cdparanoia -cpudetection -custom-cpuopts -debug -dga -directfb -doc -dvb -dxr3 -esd -fbcon -ftp -ggi -gmplayer -jack -joystick -ladspa -libcaca -lirc -lzo -md5sum -nas -nut -openal -oss -pnm -pulseaudio -pvr -radio -ssse3 -svga -teletext -tga -v4l -v4l2 -vdpau -video_cards_mga -video_cards_s3virge -video_cards_tdfx -vidix -win32codecs -xanim -xvmc -zoran)

```

```

 # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/gnome, gcc-4.4.4, glibc-2.11.2-r3, 2.6.32-gentoo-r7 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.32-gentoo-r7-x86_64-AMD_Athlon-tm-_64_X2_Dual_Core_Processor_4400+-with-gentoo-1.12.14

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 21 Nov 2010 11:25:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p7

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r3, 3.1.2-r4

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.14-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.3-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.4-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/eselect/postgresql /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests buildpkg ccache distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/"

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="   "

SYNC="rsync://rsync.fr.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 bash-completion bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode evdev evo exif fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran fuse gdbm gdu gif gnome gnome-keyring gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal iconv ipv6 java javascript jpeg lcms libnotify mad matroska mikmod mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib nautilus ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl png policykit ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 quicktime readline samba sdl session slang spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype unicode usb vhosts vim-syntax vorbis x264 xcb xinerama xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif so speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" PHP_TARGETS="php5-2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

```

[I] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

     Available versions:  96.43.16!s 96.43.18!s ~96.43.19!s 173.14.25!s 173.14.27!s ~190.53-r1!s 195.36.24!s{tbz2} 195.36.31!s{tbz2} ~256.44!s ~256.44-r1!s ~256.52!s ~256.53!s ~260.19.21!s {acpi custom-cflags gtk kernel_linux multilib}

     Installed versions:  195.36.31!s{tbz2}(07:06:14 PM 10/12/2010)(acpi gtk kernel_linux multilib -custom-cflags)

     Homepage:            http://www.nvidia.com/

     Description:         NVIDIA X11 driver and GLX libraries

```

Si quelqu'un a une vague idée d'où peut provenir le problème. D'autant plus que sur le portable (avec une carte intel intégrée) aucun soucis même avec plein plein de fenêtres ouvertes

Merci à vousLast edited by Poussin on Tue Nov 23, 2010 1:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Poussin

Problème non résolu, mais contourné: nouveau ! Je suis vraiment ravi de la migration   :Cool: 

----------

